# Zone 2 issue Denon X4100W



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello
My problem is with my brand new Denon X4100W:

My mid 2011 mac mini connected via HDMI to my Denon which is connected via HDBaseT to my epson projector. I was excited about this receiver because it was able to split the HDMI audio signal out of the mac mini and send it to zone 2, which is something older receivers would not do. Any digital signal could only go to one zone at a time. The new Denon works great and it sends that digital signal to zone 2 and I am happy....until I turn zone 2 off.

When I power zone 2 on and off I lose picture and sound in my main zone for about 20 to 30 seconds while it figures out the handshake, which I can live with. But when I power zone 2 off, I lose picture and sound for 30 seconds and the picture comes back on and the sound starts playing out of the internal speaker on my mac mini. When I go to the system preferences on the mac, the audio output is still set to the DENON-AVR HDMI output setting, but sound is still coming out of the internal mac mini speaker. so I change the output to the internal output and back to DENON-AVR HDMI and no change. I do that again, but this time when the internal output is selected I change the volume, it doesn't matter how much, just any change, then back to DENON-AVR HDMI output and I get sound again in my main zone.

I bought the 18Gbps Ultra Slim Series High Performance HDMI Cable w/ RedMere Technology from monoprice, I switched out all the cables. my 2011 mac mini HDMI port would not pass anything through the new cables through the HDMI port, my old PS3 would not either. But the new cables worked great with my epson projector and with my HDBaseT monoprice transmitter/receivers.

I then tried using the thunderbolt port with a minidisplayport to HDMI adapter, and that worked well with the new cables, must be an older HDMI port on the macmini. But even when using the thunderbolt for picture and sound to the Denon AVR, the problem still persisted when powering off and on zone 2, I lose sound and have to change outputs and adjust volume...

I also tried a digital toslink cable to go into the receiver using the headphone jack output on the macmini. But the Denon preferences will not let me marry that digital audio signal with the HDMI into the receiver. But then I thought I would just use that digital toslink cable and assign it to a different input on the receiver and just use it for zone 2 and create a multi-device ouput in the midi preferences in the mac. Unfortunatly that is buggy as well, when I power on zone 2 I don't get anything, I have switch my main zone to the digital toslink input for the zone 2 to kick in, then I can change my main zone back to the HDMI and I am ok, when I turn off zone 2 I don't lose audio in the main zone. But I can't just turn zone 2 back on, I have to do that work around to get sound in the backyard again.

So there is my problem, if i was a bachelor, no problem, but I need a system that wife can be able to turn zone 2 on and off and not have to jump through all the hoops. Since I purchased the receiver at Amazon I can return it and my plan is to try the other flaghship receivers and see if they will handle the zone 2 problem better.

Does anyone have any ideas or thoughts about my problem or a receiver that might do a better job than the Denon. I would like to get a receiver that has Audessy as well. I am sorry for the long post. 
Thanks again for any help, and let me know if this issue should be posted in a different location.

Dave


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh HDMI handshake issues. Gotta love it.
What I think is going on is that when your cycling on and off zone 2 your interrupting the handshake. Most often once this is done you have to restart everything in order to establish the handshake again. Your correct about using optical and HDMI as with all the new restrictions in place its likely not a permitted way to go any more.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just use a simple D/A converter for Zone 2 audio sources and be done with it- the idea being any Z2 source becomes an Analog input for Zone2 instead of digital ... I setup a Denon X3100 the other day and noticed the delay your speaking of with video in and out when z2 comes on ...

A D/A converter for Z2 audio sources should get you around this issue... They are $30 on Amazon....

http://www.amazon.com/D3-Digital-Converter-Optical-Toslink/dp/B005K2TXMO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415338611&sr=8-1&keywords=d+a+converter


----------

